# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Microsoft Integrates Kinect into 3D Builder

## Brian_Krassenstein

Microsoft has taken 3D Builder to new heights with the integration of the Kinect for Windows v2 sensor, which allows users to 3D scan themselves and others in full color, refine the design in 3D Builder, and send it off to be 3D printed. The apps and software are free for download, but a Kinect adapter is required to hook up the Xbox One to your PC, as well as a Kinect Adapter for Windows. For more details, check out the full article: http://3dprint.com/20780/microsoft-kinect-3d-builder/ ‎


Below is a view of a work-in-progress in 3D Builder:

----------

